# Coming Over The Top



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 14, 2015)

As much as my handicap has stagnated (little rise) this season I feel I am playing better, had alesson yesterday and the Pro identified I am still coming over the top on the downswing as much as I had thought i had worked on it.
So my goal is to work on it over the next few months and he has given me some drills to do and to work on,

However, no doubting my Pro, has anyone got any tips which I can try in conjunction with the drills he has given me.

Cheers


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 14, 2015)

Washing line drill, only works if you have one and don't live in a flat 

Hang a large towel, quilt cover ( not the wifes best)
on the line then weigh it to the floor,
basically your are creating a soft wall.
Address  square on so the toe of the club is 20mm away then swing back and through
if you cast the club or go over the top on the downswing you will hit the towel.

* Once you've mastered it move onto a real wall, that concentrates the mind .




* Disclaimer, only a nut job like me would do that


----------



## Craigg (Oct 14, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Washing line drill, only works if you have one and don't live in a flat 

Hang a large towel, quilt cover ( not the wifes best)
on the line then weigh it to the floor,
basically your are creating a soft wall.
Address  square on so the toe of the club is 20mm away then swing back and through
if you cast the club or go over the top on the downswing you will hit the towel.

* Once you've mastered it move onto a real wall, that concentrates the mind .




* Disclaimer, only a nut job like me would do that 

Click to expand...

That's all very well but I have fifteen towels on next doors lawn now!!


----------



## Three (Oct 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			,

However, no doubting my Pro, has anyone got any tips which I can try in conjunction with the drills he has given me.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOO! 

Just do what he says ffs.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 14, 2015)

A session on an Explanar,  set correctly,  would give you the right feel. What helps me is feeling that the shoulders are dragging the arms from the top down the same path on which they went back, I feel as if I'm coming down along the same path as I went up.  A small pause at the top also seems to help.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 14, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Washing line drill, only works if you have one and don't live in a flat 

Hang a large towel, quilt cover ( not the wifes best)
on the line then weigh it to the floor,
basically your are creating a soft wall.
Address  square on so the toe of the club is 20mm away then swing back and through
if you cast the club or go over the top on the downswing you will hit the towel.

* Once you've mastered it move onto a real wall, that concentrates the mind .




* Disclaimer, only a nut job like me would do that 

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, one question, he wants me to swing out to the right as if hitting a draw, would I catch the towel/quilt etc doing this?


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Thanks for that, one question, he wants me to swing out to the right as if hitting a draw, would I catch the towel/quilt etc doing this?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but if your a r/hander address the very left edge of the towel, then it is out of the way on the follow through but will catch if you go ott.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 14, 2015)

Three said:



			NOOOOOOO! 

Just do what he says ffs.
		
Click to expand...

Whats the issue with adding to what he has told me, as you can see, someone has given me a drill I could do at home or work, would like to get to the range or course everyday, just not possible?

Would not use advice that counteracts what the Pro wants, if I want to do that I'll flush my money down the drain!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 14, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			A session on an Explanar,  set correctly,  would give you the right feel. What helps me is feeling that the shoulders are dragging the arms from the top down the same path on which they went back, I feel as if I'm coming down along the same path as I went up.  A small pause at the top also seems to help.
		
Click to expand...

Nearest one I'm aware of is Close House, are you aware of one nearer to Sunderland?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Nearest one I'm aware of is Close House, are you aware of one nearer to Sunderland?
		
Click to expand...

They've got one at Washington.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Nearest one I'm aware of is Close House, are you aware of one nearer to Sunderland?
		
Click to expand...

Brian Ridley has one at beamish park


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 14, 2015)

Cheers Guys


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;PwKC816ZOLU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwKC816ZOLU[/video]

Keep it simple.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2015)

Cheers Gary


----------

